# A bike for the Incredible Shrinking Boy...



## Saving Tempest (Jun 12, 2018)

Hopefully not a very long thread, but the Columbia '1937' I bought from @buck hughes is on the Fedex truck today.

It's the last of three bikes I'm putting together for my sister's kids, the other two being Holly Huffy via @partsguy for his sister and the 1995 Schwinn deluxe springer from @Jay81 and @Danny the schwinn freak and a pending correct chainring for the youngest boy.

I have some editing to do and then you have a more complete beginning.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 12, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-columbia-reproduction.129573/

This is his other one that is only missing the seat and pedals. I've got a Troxel comfort seat and some pedals I should hope, or I can get some Wellgo BMX pedals for it, I favor them anyhow.

I chose this bike because other members related that they were rather neat for a store bike and one member did a really cool version of a 'motorbike' style complete with a custom paint and striping job that blew everybodies minds.

The other reason I chose it was because at one time this boy weighed 300 lbs. and I was really concerned that he would end up a diabetic etc. like I did, and I hit 300 twice before losing about 50 lbs. (and that was mainly because one of my medications almost killed me and the hospital got it off me in the first days I was there). Since I was proud of him there was no way I could leave him out of the bicycle gifts. The price was right as well and it was not too hard to get done and out the door.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2018)

Done in one day! Sent to my nephew, he loves it, his brother digs it and his dad really digs it. 

One important question...are the D adapter sleeves slimmer than the super FAT 'modern' D cells?

I wanted to put a simple Delta taillight on the bike but I can't get the alkaline cells out as it is!

What is UP with this crap!






















































I tried using regular jewels with washers, the springs that went on the backs and the wing nuts etc...it's a kludge and they don't get tight. It didn't have any to start with. ???


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2018)

His dad got the pedals on it (I couldn't get 9/16" around here) and the seat rail hardware installed...and my nephew, his brother and father all really like it. Cat's out of the bag, they all know they're getting bikes now.

Thanks again to @buck hughes!

(No cats were bagged in this story )


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh, and if you didn't see else where, I solved the battery problem with Delta tube lights, don't use alkalines, stick to super heavy duty from the dollar store. He'll have a taillight soon.


----------

